# Lancaster Giveaway. Win a 2015 Hoyt Podium X Elite signed by Jesse Broadwater



## Tele (May 20, 2002)

*Enter to Win a 2015 Hoyt Podium X Elite 
signed by Jesse BroadwateR from Lancaster Archery.​Brought to you by Lancaster Archery.​*​
​
Lancaster Archery Supply and Archery Talk are proud to present an opportunity to win a 2015 Hoyt Podium X Elite signed by Hoyt Pro Staff shooter and 3-time LAS Classic Champion Jesse Broadwater. Everyone’s heard of Jesse Broadwater, right? Also, referred to as the “The Freakshow”, Jesse is a frequent champion at Vegas, NFAA & World Field events, European Pro Archery Series, Redding Trail Shoot record holder, first archer to post a perfect 560 NFAA Field and Hunter round and owner of several Ford Mustangs… perhaps the Michael Jordan of archery? This is your chance to grab hold of the exact bow that will put Jesse on the podium in 2015!

*To Enter to Win*
1. Click Here and "Like" ArcheryTalk and Lancaster Archery.
2. Read the Contest Rules - Click Here
3. In the above Poll Vote "I Agree to the Contest Rules" (Anyone who selects "I Don't Agree to the Contest Rules" will not be entered)
4. *YOU DO NOT HAVE TO REPLY TO THIS THREAD "I AGREE TO THE CONTEST RULES". JUST VOTE TO ENTER.*

*Everything You Need to Know*
You must be at least 18 yrs old and a Registered AT Member with a Valid Email Address (winner notified via e-mail)
ONLY 1 Entry Per Person ~ Violators will be Disqualified 
Giveaway is Open to US & Foreign Members ~ Additional details for Foreign Shipping see Complete Contest Rules


*Click Here to LIKE us on the Official Giveaway Page*


----------



## Archer58xforme (Dec 18, 2014)

I'll need 60# 28" and purple please thanks Jesse Lancaster archery talk this is just what I needed


----------



## bpfohler (Dec 28, 2013)

50#. 29" please


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## tim15328 (Nov 8, 2011)

thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Bowdant (Nov 9, 2011)

tim15328 said:


> thanks for the opportunity!


x2


----------



## Ghostbuck (Nov 8, 2003)

Fantastic Giveaway. Thanks for the opportunity at a great prize.


----------



## ryans127 (Nov 14, 2014)

This would be more than cool to win. Exactly what would help me get my first step in to (hopefully) a very long career of target archery!


----------



## RickB4 (Apr 18, 2013)

Count me in !!!!


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

Ok I am in !!! ( make my wife jealous please!!!! as she likes Jesse! )


----------



## hammerdownbrown (Dec 9, 2014)

Im in


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

Heck ill take whatever color, draw length or poundage you all feel like giving me if i win lol. I just ordered $200 worth of stuff from lancaster before i saw this and am not afraid to order more . ( Shoot em up Jessie.)


----------



## murphy31 (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Great Giveaway!


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

50 to 60 pounds, 31" DL.


----------



## lazyndn (Dec 10, 2014)

kuu i'm in ..


----------



## ShootsLikeAGrrl (Aug 3, 2012)

Do you get a confirmation message or something when you enter? I think it entered me, but I'm not sure... 

P.S. 25.5" DL and 40-50# in silver! :banana:


----------



## DARREN14 (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm in thanks


----------



## brad canton (Feb 4, 2010)

would love a nice new bow thanks


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

This would be a good way to get started in targets.....


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

cordini said:


> This would be a good way to get started in targets.....


You got that right cord. 27.5 60 Rh will do.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

This one will get a lot of entries for sure !


----------



## B Mac (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh yeah. A Freakshow signed bow. I'm def in


----------



## spotter45 (Jun 30, 2006)

Sounds like a perfect pairing. Broadwater & a podium.


----------



## Sinister01 (Apr 20, 2009)

is this for facebook only people?


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm in, If I should be so lucky as to actually win, a Podium-X Elite 37 Spiral Pro, 60 pound, 29.5 inch DL, Pearl White with Black accents would be very nice thank you very much !

Thank You for making this contest open to people outside America.


----------



## 2BMX (Jan 1, 2005)

Please count me in. Thanks


----------



## sjl (Oct 22, 2005)

oh Yea


----------



## JW683 (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm in!!!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Put me in! This would match nicely with my new Abyss!


----------



## Zadigre (Dec 15, 2014)

Wow great contest! 
I would gladly take a 50# 29.5"


----------



## MissyChic (Jan 13, 2011)

I have been wanting a Hoyt for a while now, just don't have the funds... maybe I will get lucky.


----------



## Hoyt-Protec (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## dfivdayz (Nov 7, 2012)

im in thanks...26 1/2"..50#..teal


----------



## blt2go (Oct 1, 2013)

In!! Thanks AT and Lancaster Archery for this chance. Good luck in 2015 Jesse!


----------



## stumack65 (Dec 9, 2011)

Great giveaway. Thank you for a chance to win a great bow. Good luck Jess.


----------



## THWACKMASTER247 (Sep 25, 2008)

Awesome give away


----------



## itf68 (Jan 15, 2015)

i Know that i am far away and i don't have chance to win but i like it......!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Incredible prize for somebody!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

What a class act by Rob at Lancaster and Jesse Broadwater and Hoyt! Awesome prize!


----------



## billym260 (Dec 3, 2012)

Tag


----------



## markdenis (Sep 7, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for the Chance....


----------



## jems (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm In.

Jems


----------



## cgsabo (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm in


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

28" 60# Thanks


----------



## Ozzie (Aug 21, 2003)

I'm in!


----------



## Air_Raid (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## wild rivers (Sep 28, 2010)

hope i win , i never win lol.


----------



## sprtsmen247 (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm in for this one


----------



## biggie9367 (Apr 25, 2011)

awesome deal


----------



## Tallybowman (Dec 2, 2008)

Great Bow. I would love to have one to add to my collection of Hoyts.


----------



## PunchIt23 (Apr 29, 2012)

::fingers crossed:: please please please


----------



## Lubart (Apr 7, 2010)

I am in


----------



## 84thman (Nov 12, 2012)

Awesome. I will kindly pay for shipping to Canada! What color would I get?


----------



## bailey1808 (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks for the chance at a great product


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in on this


----------



## memosteve (Nov 24, 2012)

In...


----------



## Ziripituu (Jan 15, 2015)

Winning a bow from one of my favorite archers? i'll take it everyday!


----------



## lakertaker40 (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for your generosity 28 1/2. 40-50 color is your choice. Thanks Jesse


----------



## blance7 (Jan 11, 2012)

Always did want a target bow..


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Don't normally do these but this one's too good to pass up. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## dmudie (Jun 3, 2012)

50 lbs 29.5 draw right handed please


----------



## Laur3n98 (Jan 15, 2015)

Lancaster Archery needs to open a store in ontario near caledonia! Id love to be able to stopin shop and check out the competitions. Bring a store to Canada!


----------



## bkk1bull (Mar 16, 2008)

Awesome giveaway for a great bow[email protected]


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

Ooooo. A giveaway that folks north of the 49th can enter. I'm in.


----------



## quicksilver2331 (Jan 15, 2015)

60# 30" draw please and right handed also please


----------



## Rielbowhunter (Jan 20, 2012)

SpiritArcher said:


> Ooooo. A giveaway that folks north of the 49th can enter. I'm in.


2x, awesome I am in.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

i am in


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Thank you to Lancaster, Jesse and AT for an opportunity to win a new Hoyt and retire my 2004 Hoyt Sierra Tec.

It has taught me a lot about archery, myself and introduced me to so many wonderful archers I now call friends.
From every dryfire I made ;o( ......to every X I hit ;o) .....it has been an AWESOME experience.
Thank you Hoyt!*


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

I hate fb contest. How do you enter if you do not Facebook?


----------



## flyfisher151 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sweet, I'm in. Thanks for this contest.


----------



## soundtx (Nov 19, 2008)

Great giveaway. I'm in


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

i'm in


----------



## Acts 4:12 (Jul 4, 2007)

Thank you for this Awesome opportunity


----------



## rich.casale (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm totally looking forward to getting my new bow.


----------



## DaveB (Aug 6, 2007)

i want one of these so bad.


----------



## TheGreatMrPoo (Oct 26, 2013)

Awesome prize as always


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

Need a lefty, 28" with spirals...sweet bows...without a target bow right now as the manufacturer did not deliver on my lefty I ordered last Nov...so this would help greatly.


----------



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

Signed up thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## jeffminaz (Jan 30, 2007)

28" 60 lbs and and damn color you wanna contribute.
Looking forward to watching Jessie at the Vegas Shoot.
The shoot off is all ways exciting.


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow, that is a nice Giveaway.


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Awesome, entered!


----------



## tripler1 (Jul 10, 2012)

Jessie I will need a 60# and 29inch draw, red or black or any color you want to send, and good luck in 2015
Thanks Ronnie


----------



## cowboy46 (Feb 7, 2008)

happy for the oppurtunity, thank you jessie and lancaster archery.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I'll take 50-60#, RH, 27.5" please!


----------



## lunk2002 (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks for a great opportunity.


----------



## JDM (Feb 15, 2004)

This would be awesome to win!


----------



## dcahilly (Sep 13, 2009)

im in


----------



## bassfish (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm in, Thanks!


----------



## coyote1664 (Apr 24, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Eagle_13 (Oct 9, 2013)

This would be a nice way to start with a wheel bow.


----------



## proud newbie (Dec 24, 2014)

already drooling over this bow.


----------



## brianboyd (Feb 27, 2012)

i cant wait for a 60#, 28 dL


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## hunterdan49 (Apr 18, 2012)

I never win nothing ,but this would be a great first time


----------



## daduck (Jan 3, 2013)

Count me.in


----------



## 3rdCoastHunter (Oct 15, 2013)

I will take mine in 28" Draw 70lb limbs and Blue please!


----------



## Aubie923 (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm in!!!!!


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

in..


----------



## Big Hogs (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

i'm in.


----------



## G-Man (Sep 10, 2003)

How could you not be in...I'm in!


----------



## RC-Los17 (Mar 16, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks Lancaster and Jesse!! Amazing giveaway. RH 60# 29" spirals for me.


----------



## dantebowhunter (Apr 1, 2008)

I am in !!!! THANK YOU JESSE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowfreak1970 (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh heck yeah, I will take it.


----------



## The Equalizer (Oct 25, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

i'm in...... why would anyone not agree too the contest rules..


----------



## Number11 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hopefully Jesse wins, that would be extra cool


----------



## Ronon (Aug 19, 2006)

Count me in!


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

im in


----------



## Tinfoil (May 4, 2010)

I am in. Thanks Jerry


----------



## craigos (Aug 29, 2005)

I am in too


----------



## Martinemc (Jan 16, 2015)

I am in


----------



## StringStalker (Dec 12, 2013)

In please


----------



## vaps (Jun 11, 2012)

im in good luck Jesse


----------



## Targetshoot (May 20, 2013)

I would like Jesse's autograpg on any archery related item, even if it was something I already owned.


----------



## airmanhegener08 (Jan 6, 2011)

30" / 60 pound limbs will do just fine please.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

I entered! Thanks lancaster, Jesse B and ArcheryTalk!


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

im very much in !!


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

In.


----------



## mx3hoyt (Jan 12, 2008)

Would make my year


----------



## nchunter (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## IlainaM (Aug 11, 2013)

Awesome giveaway. Thanks LAS


----------



## Wesr (Aug 21, 2013)

Any way to enter for those that don't use Facebook?


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

wow:wink:


----------



## Ron Nepini (Jan 29, 2003)

Great little bow, hope it's mine!


----------



## Stringster (Aug 12, 2014)

This is awesome!


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

27.5/60 P

Thanks


----------



## joshwhite1204 (Dec 16, 2010)

Cross my fingers. I've never won anything. This is what I need. Thanks Lancaster and Jesse and AT.


----------



## EddieD (Feb 25, 2007)

Im in Thanks


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

I think I'm in? Kept bouncing me around. 

Lefty 27"/50lb

Thanks


----------



## hoytum (May 27, 2005)

I will put my Carbon Matrix in time out.


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

Ya...sure....you betcha.


----------



## HoytFaktorLady (Jan 17, 2015)

Great Giveaway!!! I'm in!


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

i'm in.


----------



## wvminer (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm in for a left hand one.


----------



## maka (Dec 24, 2009)

lefty me too.


----------



## StringStalker (Dec 12, 2013)

In please


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

i'm in.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Thank you Lancaster Archery & ArcheryTalk!


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

Iam in thanks and a thank you when Iwin


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

I am in and thanks


----------



## bugleone (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks for all you do for our sport

Bill


----------



## spiralcamer (Apr 26, 2004)

That's what I want to know. Why would you have to have a facebook account to win a bow on Archerytalk?


----------



## JuliusK (Feb 22, 2013)

This would be great. 29" 60 lbs


----------



## Georgia dawg (Jul 15, 2005)

This would be a good time to win my first contest


----------



## BRAIDA Thierry (Feb 7, 2010)

40-50 28"


----------



## slider1585 (Sep 27, 2008)

This is Fantastic!!!!! Thanks Guys! May the sport of archery continue to grow.


----------



## Bow-bow (Dec 20, 2008)

sweet, I'm in


----------



## archery27 (May 15, 2003)

I'm in


----------



## sues (Apr 25, 2007)

Would nice to win this bow


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

in it to win it...


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

That would be an excellent birthday gift, thanks for considering.


----------



## claymx (Jan 31, 2010)

great way to start off the year!


----------



## rootripper (Mar 6, 2009)

would be beyond sweet to win this!


----------



## Hector (Sep 5, 2003)

im in, yes i am.


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

i'm in.


----------



## Radam1026 (Jan 20, 2014)

Don't own a compound yet so this would be awesome! I'll take whatever they are willing to give me!


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

50/27" GTX :darkbeer:


----------



## rcarter (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank You AT!


----------



## fourbarrel (May 28, 2006)

sweet bow


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

27 60 please


----------



## Elrose (Feb 20, 2014)

Wow cool :thumbs_up


----------



## jcb000068 (Mar 18, 2004)

Would really like to have this bow, I'll tell you were to send it after you announce my name as the winner!!!!


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

Very cool! Thanks


----------



## Ringleader (Jul 19, 2008)

50# 28" left hand.............Thanks


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## 60435 (Mar 20, 2012)

i wonder if Jesse remembers me?


----------



## westdraw (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you for the opportunity


----------



## buck_nutty (Sep 20, 2013)

Come on daddy needs a new toy!!!
Silver ice
60# 
Spiral pro!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jack The Ripper (Dec 24, 2011)

Complete!


----------



## Maxpetros (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

In...I could use a victory violet (purple) 40" with spiral pros 28" DL and 60#.


----------



## GREENBALL (Nov 3, 2009)

It sure is pretty, Im in.


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

i'm in.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I in


----------



## xj40jag (Oct 19, 2014)

Count me in


----------



## Lovehunt11 (Sep 26, 2011)

I want update my bow to Hoyt for while


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

#55, dl = 27.5


----------



## Lovehunt11 (Sep 26, 2011)

Giveaway, I need it please


----------



## mxtuner1 (Mar 16, 2011)

I need it more....


----------



## MuleyCrazy112 (Dec 17, 2014)

Im In!!!


----------



## Jmkimes (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

i'm in.


----------



## cyclegeo (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 5, 2003)

great giveaway.


----------



## gilwilw (Mar 25, 2004)

I guess i could learn to shoot with a sight


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm in!!


----------



## Metzkitz (Dec 30, 2007)

*hoyt*

I need one.


----------



## bushcraftbrandon (Feb 11, 2009)

i only shoot trad. would try compound if i won!


----------



## tgiannelli (Nov 14, 2014)

Awesome give away! - Congrats to all the participants from the tourney...


----------



## 1hoythunter (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm in for sure. 28" 60lbs


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

In for a great company.

26 3/4" - 50 lb


----------



## JMartin589 (Jul 17, 2014)

Such a cool prize! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## scandog (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks for the chance at this awsome bow.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

Why not, I'm in


----------



## imcabby (Sep 28, 2012)

i'm in !! 60# Spiral cam #2 mod in Championchip red..or Silver..


----------



## TRUE HUNT (Nov 8, 2006)

70# @ 29, THANKS FOR YOUR TIME; David Hebert


----------



## PaLuke (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm in. Thank you


----------



## Hancock24_7 (Aug 31, 2011)

Agree, In! Thanks


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I think I in now


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Am in!!!


----------



## jlbell (Jun 14, 2009)

im in


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

70# and 29.5 in white, if you please Sir!


----------



## Elkbstr (Mar 19, 2006)

Would be a great start for the season


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

awesome


----------



## field (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi
50# 28,5DL, RH, white color
Thank you and God Bless


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks ....


----------



## jr11888 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## cmossy (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks so much for the opportunity!


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

Who's going to win this bow? ME,PLEASE


----------



## Born (Feb 25, 2014)

I think I did everything if not I'm in ..I never won anything before let's have this be the first thank you


----------



## Cha-chi (Jun 4, 2013)

awesome giveaway!


----------



## sues (Apr 25, 2007)

Love to have a new Hoyt Podium X Elite


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

I think I'm in. This would be amazing to win!!


----------



## taviondo18 (May 9, 2013)

Awesome giveaway!!!! ME ME please!!!!!


----------



## fishhunter68 (Mar 28, 2014)

If one is good two is better, 60lb, 27.5" black


----------



## chessiedog1 (May 27, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## tbuck05 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## Sasquatch0431 (Feb 8, 2014)

I think I might want teal, with blackout limbs. 70#, 29" would be about perfect.


----------



## psesupra24 (Apr 24, 2012)

I shoot PSE but I guess I could prob take it black 70# 30"


----------



## Daveht37 (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm in...enter me to win please..thanks for putting on such an awesome giveaway


----------



## mirek (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Count me in.


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

Awesome!


----------



## cardetailer18 (Jan 4, 2014)

I would like a white, cobalt blue, or orange one please! I really want a new target bow! 29" draw in 60 pounds.


----------



## sky1956 (Oct 26, 2014)

count me as in


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm definitely in....


----------



## mrFly (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## roy1599 (Sep 27, 2012)

Sure like this


----------



## GB3YO (Mar 24, 2013)

Im in


----------



## hoffers (Sep 30, 2013)

Im in


----------



## Flivver90 (Feb 9, 2014)

Well yeah...I'm in!


----------



## orion11 (Mar 7, 2009)

Im in, thanks


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

29.5" draw 50-60 pounds.


----------



## rlong (Jan 12, 2011)

27.5 60 any color but BROWN


----------



## Shabbona (Nov 10, 2010)

Please Please, that bow is awesome!


----------



## Amandajan (Dec 20, 2005)

Lefty flat black would be killer


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## STILLhntr777 (Sep 11, 2009)

NO FB But count me in if you can! Awesome bow. What a giveaway


----------



## two 5s make 10 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Silver Mallard (Mar 25, 2004)

[email protected] please.


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

29/70 thanks for the chance


----------



## hurricane bubba (Jan 11, 2015)

60#, 29"...no whammies, big bucks!


----------



## Bighorn1 (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm READY !!


----------



## BOWHUNTERCOP (Aug 21, 2010)

what a great prize...good luck to all


----------



## HunterDM (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks Lancaster for the opportunity. Great giveaway and good luck to all!


----------



## HARLEYFIVESEVEN (Nov 26, 2006)

That is a great prize. Thanks, Lancaster


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

No fb for me


----------



## taviondo18 (May 9, 2013)

7 days left for Jan 29th....


----------



## bmbrand21 (Apr 18, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for the opportunity


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## rmelching (Jan 28, 2007)

count me in left handed 50/60


----------



## The Spyder (Jul 3, 2014)

Man, this has got to be one of the coolest give aways I've seen! Good luck to all!


----------



## goldwingtiny (Oct 14, 2014)

Cool deal here! Thanks


----------



## leva0056 (Apr 26, 2012)

This is an amazing giveaway, for the first time in a long time I'm eager to see who will win... I hope its me hahaha


----------



## Justin.C (Mar 31, 2014)

I am in. Cant wait to see who gets a great bow.


----------



## Remke (Jan 27, 2014)

I like red


----------



## taviondo18 (May 9, 2013)

... the suspense is killing me!!


----------



## edlavelle (May 16, 2013)

L A S is number 1 in my book !


----------



## ericsf (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm in the no facebook boat too


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

Innn!


----------



## oldschool1969 (Feb 1, 2008)

Love to Win a 50# and Thanks in Advance,,,


----------



## Tradbow Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

The one guy who voted "I dont agree with the contest rules" should win lol.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

When is the winner going to be announced?


----------



## hometownhero (Aug 27, 2013)

Awesome giveaway.


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

cool bow


----------



## Msokol13 (Jul 24, 2005)

In it to win it


----------



## Jwaydr (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

A big Thank You to Lancaster Archery for this opportunity! I'm definitely in!!


----------



## allan sisson (Dec 18, 2014)

29 55 lbs thanks.


----------



## cttrailrider (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## Nativevane (Sep 6, 2014)

29 60# please


----------



## WV Tree Ninja (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm in...Hoyt baby


----------



## jdwilkie6 (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## finsticker77 (Oct 5, 2014)

For sure! Put my name in the pot!!


----------



## finsticker77 (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## dlh30m (Nov 12, 2013)

in for the win


----------



## bluegrassbowboy (Apr 7, 2009)

Not much of a Hoyt fan or Mathews ,Pse ,Bowtech,Bear,Elite,l'm more of a Golden Eagle archery fan!


----------



## archery146 (Nov 28, 2007)

60-70lbs, 26.5" draw.


----------



## askala (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## olt66 (Dec 13, 2012)

This is a very generous giveaway. Thanks for the opportunity Lancaster Archery Supply!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Silver Ice 60# and 29 1/2", thanks.


----------



## taviondo18 (May 9, 2013)

4 days to go!


----------



## Radbowhunter (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm in! Pick me!


----------



## Running (Feb 5, 2006)

In!


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

im in


----------



## KiwiMaoriBoii69 (Jan 30, 2011)

Damn no even a hoyt man but why not!!!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Dang no FB for me out of luck I guess.


----------



## Hancock24_7 (Aug 31, 2011)

Can you enter w/o FB?


----------



## thwacker (Dec 25, 2009)

great.............in


----------



## Rex D (Mar 23, 2013)

awesome! In


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

would love to have the chance to win, but facebook? No way!

Proud voter of: "I Don't Agree to the Contest Rules" :biggrin1:


----------



## JMS15 (Jan 22, 2015)

60# 30". Please


----------



## omgitsclark (Jan 26, 2015)

awesome contest


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the opportunity!!!!!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
The red one hits my eye big time.
Thanks for a chance to win a find bow.
:set1_CHAPLIN3: may I add great custermer service [ Later


----------



## Jason Kant (Jan 15, 2015)

Put My mark on the totem. I'm in


----------



## collinthomp (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm in. Thank you


----------



## pzdol (Jan 4, 2006)

In 2 win


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## nogg (Sep 2, 2006)

wow,major prize here.Thanks


----------



## xrayn (Jan 27, 2015)

Bows are expensive, so would be great to win one, as a newbie! :wink:


----------



## Scottie_p74 (Oct 29, 2012)

I would love to get into target shooting. Send it this way!


----------



## eggbom (Jul 10, 2012)

Give it a try, awesome giveaway!


----------



## taviondo18 (May 9, 2013)

2 days to go!!!!


----------



## aa07612 (Jun 5, 2007)

Been looking for my first target bow and I'm a hoyt fan already, this would be perfect!!


----------



## Coach42743 (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm in...would love to have one of these in a Silver Ice...but will gladly take any color !!!


----------



## bow4it83 (Oct 18, 2012)

50 pound 28" would work for me


----------



## wthwaites (Feb 18, 2014)

I'd love a 65# 27" - Jet Black or Cobalt Blue preferably!


----------



## wmn2 (Sep 16, 2008)

I'd love a 65# 28"- Orange torch with black accents. Or white paint and black accents.


----------



## C.E.Williams (Jan 28, 2015)

Tried to enter not sure if it was once or not. Hope just once. Confused


----------



## flinger82 (Jan 11, 2013)

In!


----------



## Billgotskill (May 9, 2012)

I'm in!!!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Entered.


----------



## Tele (May 20, 2002)

This Giveaway has how ended. We will contact the winner shortly.

Thanks so much to Lancaster for this great Giveaway!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Can't wait! Good luck to all that entered!


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah. This is great


----------



## taviondo18 (May 9, 2013)

1 day left!!! good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## gommer (Oct 3, 2013)

Bummer, stupid phone app won't let you vote. Got lazy, lol. :\


----------



## 300remum (Mar 27, 2010)

wow!
awesone price


----------



## Brklp (Jan 29, 2015)

did i miss


----------



## leva0056 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm actually super excited for the results. Good luck everyone!!! Also whoever wins post pictures of that beauty! And a big shout out to Hoyt and Lancaster Archery


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

I am in!


----------



## harley36 (Mar 4, 2013)

Sign me up never shot a hoyt but for a free one I will give it a try


----------



## Chukarhunter (Feb 17, 2005)

I could use another Hoyt!


----------



## Lark (Feb 23, 2014)

agree


----------



## Radam1026 (Jan 20, 2014)

Can't wait to see who wins this! Come on luck, time to cash all my luck in!


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

Come on, the suspense is killing me!


----------



## crabbyt (Oct 5, 2013)

I Agree to Contest Rules


----------



## taviondo18 (May 9, 2013)

the suspense is killing me too!!!! come on!!!


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Let's do this!! Can't wait !! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Iowa shooter (Feb 23, 2013)

I agree.


----------



## leva0056 (Apr 26, 2012)

Did anyone win yet??


----------



## HeyBarn (Apr 23, 2005)

Sign me up


----------



## Tele (May 20, 2002)

We are have contacted the winner and are waiting for his response.

Ken


----------



## wbaxl (Dec 7, 2014)

I must have the worst luck, I can never win anything.


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Ah man no messages for me either


----------



## Ronon (Aug 19, 2006)

Yep, guessing it wasn't me either since I don't see any messages for me. Congrats to the lucky winner.


----------



## dcreighton (Jan 2, 2008)

Any winner yet?


----------



## Ronon (Aug 19, 2006)

dcreighton said:


> Any winner yet?


Yep, a nameless winner atm...



Tele said:


> We are have contacted the winner and are waiting for his response.
> 
> Ken


----------



## mx3hoyt (Jan 12, 2008)

Yea I can't win any thing Hahahaha. Well hope some body loves it. They shoot great I got to shoot one


----------



## Tele (May 20, 2002)

*And the winner is................. zilla24. Congratulations!*

Thanks so much to Lancaster for this Amazing giveaway and thanks to everyone that entered.


----------



## Ronon (Aug 19, 2006)

Congrats zilla24!


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

You must have mistyped my username seeing as I haven't gotten a PM saying I won...


----------



## zilla24 (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks so much Archerytalk and Lancaster Archery for this unbelievable opportunity!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

zilla24 said:


> Thanks so much Archerytalk and Lancaster Archery for this unbelievable opportunity!


Woo hoo! Congratulations man! That's super exciting.


----------



## taviondo18 (May 9, 2013)

not me either... congrats to the winner! and enjoy your new toy!


----------



## Dead Eye D (Nov 25, 2014)

congrats on the win zilla24! awesome prize no doubt!


----------



## bowhnt473 (Feb 8, 2009)

im in


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

bowhnt473 said:


> im in


No you're not. 


Does ANYONE around here even bother to read posts, or even the rules for that matter?


----------



## brianb68 (Jun 7, 2009)

60# 28' dl


----------



## wild rivers (Sep 28, 2010)

who won ?


----------



## Dead Eye D (Nov 25, 2014)

wild rivers said:


> who won ?


winner....:wink:



Tele said:


> *And the winner is................. zilla24. Congratulations!*
> 
> Thanks so much to Lancaster for this Amazing giveaway and thanks to everyone that entered.


----------



## taviondo18 (May 9, 2013)

Congrats Zilla24!!!!!


----------



## eggbom (Jul 10, 2012)

Congrats Zilla24! I hope it was me but sh*t happens right


----------



## tibbes (Feb 12, 2013)

Sure, I pay for shipping! When do you sent?????


----------



## leva0056 (Apr 26, 2012)

That's awesome!! I'm jealous haha


----------



## FatAzzRunner (Dec 11, 2009)

nice!! im in


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Tele said:


> *And the winner is................. zilla24. Congratulations!*
> 
> Thanks so much to Lancaster for this Amazing giveaway and thanks to everyone that entered.


Congrats zilla24! A huge thanks to Lancaster Archery and ArcheryTalk for putting together such a great giveaway!


----------



## pupsdad (Jan 31, 2015)

sweet


----------



## jcranst (Apr 23, 2006)

It would be nice to win!


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

I agree with contest rules.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Congrats again zilla24.


Tele said:


> *And the winner is................. zilla24. Congratulations!*
> 
> Thanks so much to Lancaster for this Amazing giveaway and thanks to everyone that entered.


----------



## H2Ofoul (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## Zadigre (Dec 15, 2014)

DannyB said:


> I'm in


Contest has ended. Winner already announced.


----------



## threedhunter (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm in, @ 28.5 and 50 lbs, rh.


----------



## Zadigre (Dec 15, 2014)

threedhunter said:


> I'm in, @ 28.5 and 50 lbs, rh.


Contest has ended. Winner already announced.


----------



## Bereswill (Feb 15, 2015)

Dl 28" 60-70 #


----------

